# Point Cook Fri 31/8



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

PhillipL and myself have made a tentative booking for some water space at the Cook next Friday if anyone's keen. We'll do the weather checks at a closer time to see if we press on, all are welcome to chase the squids, flattie's and whatever else crosses our path. Beware though, Phillip's in some fine fishing form from his big red floater...he may not leave the rest of us much. It'll probably be an AM start.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Poddy would love to make it but working till 2pm if you decide to do an evening session ill be in.

Saturday is looking good so far thinking of another go at Kirks see if i cant top the last trip there.

Cheers kelly


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Gone, an arvo lash sounds a good option. I'm not sure there's much advantage in doing the early AM's about there just yet...I guess we'll see what the wind gods throw at us


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Get stuck into them boys  I'll suggest 4" watermelon pearl gulp minnows might be worth a crack


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Any interest in a return voyage Dave? Ya know ya want too  On the watermelon front, just browsing a Complete Angler Sale catalogue (AUG 30 THRU SEPT 2) to find ya watermelon gulps at $7.40 per pack. Fireline from $18.40. Give us a yell if ya want me to pick some up for ya


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Poddy, i thought you were spose to be working the east side and not fishing point cook for a month or so at least?!?! :lol: :lol: A return to the cook would be pretty sweet. But unfortunately Iâ€™m going to have to work. Iâ€™m really missing the days of uni, then post-uni part time work, when youâ€™d have free weekdays (i took it for granted  ) Hopefully the good sized red ones are sticking around. When I got mine, it was pretty much full tide, with a gentle easterly pushing through. I reckon if youâ€™re mooching along some reef edge or near the pier you might be a show for sure.

As for the gulps Poddy, yeah one pack would be great if thatâ€™s ok, cheers.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Even I don't believe much of what I say Mushi, 95% of it is fantastic compost for ya spring onions. Then there's the other 5% of lies, porkies, and tall stories. Honestly officer it was another fella I leant my jacket too :wink:  One pack of Gulps, good as 

Wind looks a bit dubious for Fri gents....waiting....waiting :shock:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Guys the report so far. Not to good fingers crossed it gets better.

Friday 
Northwesterly winds 25 to 35 knots shifting west to southwesterly at 20 to 30
knots then easing to 15 to 20 knots at night. Waves 1 to 2 metres abating to
around 1 metre later.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cancelled, but Kirks Point on Sat morning is a goer if anyones keen...check out that thread


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Figured as much...good luck at Kirks. I might make it out but have the kids at 12. May poke around Ricketts instead, bit closer to home


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Gusts to 55 knots this morning @ avalon :shock: Looks like eastern PPB might get a battering and bring some decent fish in close


----------

